# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du lịch Trung Quốc - Tứ đại Phật Sơn

## Meoluoi9x

*Tour Du lịch hành hương Trung Quốc - Tứ đại Phật Sơn
12 ngày/11 đêm 

*

*NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI – BẮC KINH (chiều) 

Đón khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Bắc Kinh. Đến Bắc Kinh, HDV đón đoàn, đi tham quan Ung Hòa Cung và đưa về khách sạn, nhận phòng, tự do đi dạo và nghỉ đêm tại Bắc Kinh.*

*NGÀY 02: BẮC KINH ( 3 Bữa) 

Dùng điểm tâm, xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan Vạn Lý Trường Thành, Đồng Nhân Đường – tiệm thuốc Bắc nổi tiếng Bắc Kinh. Ăn cơm chiều và tự do đi dạo, nghỉ ngơi tại Bắc Kinh*

*NGÀY 03: BẮC KINH – THÁI NGUYÊN – NGŨ ĐÀI SƠN (3 bữa)

Dùng điểm tâm sớm, trả phòng, xe đưa ra sân bay nội địa đáp chuyến bay CA 1145 (07:45 – 09:00) từ Bắc Kinh đi Thái Nguyên – thủ phủ của tỉnh Sơn Tây. Đến nơi xe đón đưa đoàn đi trực tiếp đến Ngũ Đài Sơn, nhận phòng, dùng cơm trưa, sau đó xe đưa đoàn đến tham quan Tháp viện tự, Hiển Thông tự, viếng thăm Bồ Tát Đỉnh, Quảng Tông Tự - Nơi tu hành của vị Phật sống Chương Gia ở Ngũ Đài Sơn. Dùng cơm chiều, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.*

*NGÀY 04: NGŨ ĐÀI SƠN – THÁI NGUYÊN – THÀNH ĐÔ  (3 bữa) 

Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng, tham quan trong Ngũ Đài Sơn: Đại Văn Thù Điện - đạo trường của Bồ Tát Văn Thù, Thanh Lương tự - Hoàng đế Thuận Trị triều Thanh từng xuất gia tại đây, chùa Thù Tượng – Chiêm bái Bảo tướng Văn Thù. Dùng cơm trưa, khởi hành về lại Thái Nguyên đáp chuyến bay CA 4182 (20:45 – 22:45) đi Thành Đô – Thủ phủ của tỉnh Tứ Xuyên, đến nơi xe đón đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.*

*NGÀY 05: THÀNH ĐÔ – LẠC SƠN – NGA MI SƠN (3 bữa)

Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng, khởi hành đi thành phố Lạc Sơn, đi du thuyền tham quan chiêm bái bảo tượng đức Phật Di Lặc lớn nhất hành tinh được tạo tác từ một khối núi qua 3 đời trụ trì. Sau khi dùng cơm trưa, tiếp tục hành trình đi Nga Mi Sơn – Đạo trường của Bồ tát Phổ Hiền, đến nơi tham quan chùa Báo Quốc – Nga Mi Đệ nhất tự, dùng cơm chiều, nhận phòng, nghỉ đêm tại Nga Mi.*

*NGÀY 06: NGA MI SƠN – THÀNH ĐÔ (3 bữa)

Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng, chuyển sang trạm xe trung chuyển khởi hành lên núi Nga Mi, đi cáp treo viếng Kim Đỉnh Phổ Hiền Thập Diện ở độ cao 3.077 mét, dùng cơm trưa, xuống núi trở về Thành Đô dùng cơm chiều, tham quan phố cổ Cẩm Lý, Văn Thù Viện. Nghỉ ngơi tại Thành Đô.*

*NGÀY 07: THÀNH ĐÔ – NAM KINH – CỬU HOA SƠN (3 bữa)

Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng, đáp chuyến bay CA 4505 ( 08:40 – 10:50) đi Cửu Hoa Sơn, đến nơi, xe đưa đoàn đi viếng thăm và đảnh lễ Hóa Thành tự, Hoa Nghiêm thiền tự, Dục Thân Bảo Điện*

*NGÀY 08: CỬU HOA SƠN – VÔ TÍCH (3 bữa) 

Dùng điểm tâm, tham quan Bách Tuế Cung, Chân thân của Vô Hà Pháp Sư, La Hán Đường, Đông Nha Thiền Tự - nơi Bồ Tát Địa Tạng tung áo cà sa xin đất xây chùa…dùng cơm trưa, khởi hành đi Vô Tích, dùng cơm chiều, nghỉ đêm tại Vô Tích.*

*NGÀY 09: VÔ TÍCH – NINH BA – PHỔ ĐÀ SƠN (3bữa) 

Đoàn khởi hành sớm đi Vô Tích, tham quan Linh Sơn Đại Phật cao 108 thước tính từ đài sen, tham dự lễ Hoa Khai Kiến Phật và Phạn Cung rực rỡ. Dùng cơm trưa, khởi hành đi Ninh Ba, xuống thuyền qua đến Phổ Đà Sơn, dùng cơm chiều, nhận phòng nghỉ đêm tại Phổ Đà Sơn.*

*NGÀY 10: PHỔ ĐÀ SƠN (3 bữa)

Dùng điểm tâm, trọn ngày tham quan chùa Phổ Tế, tháp Đa Bảo. Quan Âm bất khảng khứ, Tử Trúc Lâm, tham quan và kinh hành tại Nam Hải Quan Âm – đại tượng cao 33 m, chùa Pháp Vũ Dùng cơm chiều, tự do mua sắm văn hóa phẩm Phật Giáo và nghỉ đêm tại Phồ Đà Sơn*

*NGÀY 11: PHỔ ĐÀ SƠN – THƯỢNG HẢI (3 bữa) 

Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng, về lại Ninh Ba, Khởi hành về Thượng Hải, đến Thượng Hải dùng cơm chiều, ngắm sông Hoàng Phố, Thăm Tháp truyền hình Minh Châu, Đông Phương (bên ngoài, không đi lên trên), phố đi bộ Nam Kinh. Nhận phòng, nghỉ đêm tại Thương Hải.*

*NGÀY 12: THƯỢNG HẢI – HÀ NỘI (2bữa) 

Dùng điểm tâm, tham quan chùa Ngọc Phật, dùng cơm trưa. Xe tiễn đoàn ra sân bay về lại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh – Kết thúc chuyến tham quan

*
*GIÁ TOUR: 49 345 000 VNĐ/KHÁCH

ÁP DỤNG CHO ĐOÀN TỪ 15 KHÁCH TRỞ LÊN

ĐOÀN TỪ 10 - 14 NGƯỜI PHỤ THU 4.386.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH*

*
GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM: 

• Vé máy bay khứ hồi quốc tế: HÀ NỘI – BẮC KINH, THƯỢNG HẢI – HÀ NỘI 

• Vé máy bay nội địa tại Trung Quốc: 03 chặng bay nội địa

• Ăn theo chương trình.

• Visa nhập cảnh Trung Quốc 

• Vé tham quan theo chương trình.

• Chi phí cáp treo khứ hồi tại Nga Mi Sơn, và Cửu Hoa Sơn

• Xe máy lạnh đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình

• Khách sạn quốc tế tiêu chuẩn 3*: (02 khách/phòng). Phòng đơn phụ thu 6.450.000 VNĐ/khách. 

• Hướng dẫn viên hành hương chuyên nghiệp tiếng Việt, tiếng Anh, Hoa ở mỗi chặng đường

• Bảo hiểm du lịch Toàn cầu mới mức tối đa 210.000.000 VNĐ/vụ/khách và 21.000.000 VNĐ/hành lí 

• Bảo hiểm du lịch nội địa tại Trung Quốc với mức tối đa là 260.000 Nhân dân tệ/khách 

KHÔNG BAO GỒM: 

• Chi phí làm hộ chiếu, tiền cúng dường ở các chùa. 

• Chi phí cá nhân: giặt ủi, điện thoại, nước uống trong phòng, tham quan ngoài chương trình. 

• Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV địa phương, tài xế và nhân viên phục vụ (130.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày)*

*
Du lịch Chào Việt Nam - Welcome Vietnam Tour .,JSC
Địa chỉ : 837 Đường Giải Phóng, Quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội, Việt Nam
Email: info@welcomevietnamtours.com
Website:: www.welcomevietnamtours.com - www.dulichchaovietnam.com
Điện thoại: (+84).4.22421352 - (+84).4.22421353 - Fax: +84.4.36421388
Cell phone: (+84).912 254 594 - (+84).914 336 766*

----------

